# foxyqt's first-ever-paycheck haul {pic heavy!!}



## foxyqt (Nov 27, 2007)

so i went to the MAC store and *almost* bought everything off of my wishlist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 YAY!!





my goodiiiies





in their boxes





here they are!





... again =P ok so haul includes:
- Uncommon Blushcreme
- Bronze CCB
- Twinks e/s
- Rose Pigment
- Lipsticks in: Mellow Flame, High Tea, Hug me, Girl About Town
- Lipglasses in: Illicit, Prrr
- Liquidlast Liners in: Greenplay, Fuchsia-ism
- Buried Treasure Powerpoint Pencil
- Teddy eye kohl
- Not Pictured: Steamy e/s, Tempting e/s, Shale e/s





Uncommon, Twinks & Bronze (CCB)





close-up of lippies =D





& lll's





first time trying Philosophy stuff! Hope in a Jar + Vanilla Birthday Cake cuz i LOOOVE everything/anything vanilla =9

.
.
.

here comes the best part

.
.
.





LV Damier Speedy 30 & Dior walletttttttt


----------



## dnectar (Nov 27, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## Nicolah (Nov 27, 2007)

I am so jealous! I want to shop like you.


----------



## jannax212 (Nov 27, 2007)

wowow!!! awesome haul!! Love the LV Speedy!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 27, 2007)

oh my! your damier speedy = love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how do i love lv let me count the ways


----------



## nunu (Nov 27, 2007)

great haul!!!


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, you bought yourself some really nice goodies !!


----------



## n_c (Nov 27, 2007)

very nice haul!!!


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 27, 2007)

damn nice paycheck lol


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 27, 2007)

musta been a SWWEETTTT payday! have fun with your new goodies...especially that lovely speedy!


----------



## Kurtina88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Great haul


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 27, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------



## frocher (Nov 27, 2007)

Great hauling!


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 27, 2007)

Fantastic haul! =)


----------



## imoutofit (Nov 27, 2007)

Ooh nice speedy!  Enjoy your new toys


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 28, 2007)

Enjoy!!


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 28, 2007)

dang homegirl!!! nice haul!


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 28, 2007)

merciiiiiii ladiiiies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~! i never hauled like this before & im sure lovin my new job hehe

thanks so much for the comments <3


----------



## User40 (Nov 28, 2007)

Lovely haul! I especially like Girl About Town. Beautiful shade.


----------



## maggiep07 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow! What a great haul. Do you like hope in a jar?


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 30, 2007)

*Marmaladecat*, girl about town is hot! i tried it yesterday =D

*maggiep07*, yes! it sinks into my skin so quickly and its not greasy.. but im not very fond of the smell =/


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 1, 2007)

Buried Treasure Powerpoint Eye Pencil is my HG eyeliner!!!  Also love your Vuitton Damier Speedy 30!  I have the Damier Speedy 25 and Monogram Canvas 25-- like MAC, Vuitton can get you addicted too!!! Great Haul!!


----------



## Chopy (Dec 1, 2007)

A great haul


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labellavita7* 

 
_damn nice paycheck lol_

 
that's what I'm saying! haha 

Is your job hiring?


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh nice goodies.


----------



## mena22787 (Dec 2, 2007)

awesome haul! how do you like the bronze ccb, and what can you use it for?


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 2, 2007)

I am so frickin' jealous!!!  I wish (when I was working) my paychecks could do that!!  LOL!!  Lovely haulage!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow I'm jealous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope in A jar is supposed to be amazzing! Enjoy!!


----------

